# Northernlights Wellnessabend



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

Alte Männer brauchen ab- und zu etwas Schönheitspflege. Doch auch manch jüngerem Sympathisanten der Northernlights stünde ein wenig Wohlfühlerei gut zu Gesicht. 

Deshalb ist auf Woolys und meinem Mist die Idee gewachsen doch mal zu vorgerückter Stunde ganz relaxt im Friedrichsbad in Baden-Baden abzuhängen und zu saunieren.

Wer hätte wann Lust ?


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

hey...
da wär ich dabei !!!!
(wenn ihr mich mitnehmt....??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

ich habs geahnt...In Kürze wird der mtb-news-server zusammenbrechen. 3000 Geifer sabbernde Maschinenbaustudenten zerfleddern dann gründlich meinen schönen Thread.  


Klar, komm ruhig mit.


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

ok


----------



## Froschel (14. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Alte Männer brauchen ab- und zu etwas Schönheitspflege. Doch auch manch jüngerem Sympathisanten der Northernlights stünde ein wenig Wohlfühlerei gut zu Gesicht.
> 
> Deshalb ist auf Woolys und meinem Mist die Idee gewachsen doch mal zu vorgerückter Stunde ganz relaxt im Friedrichsbad in Baden-Baden abzuhängen und zu saunieren.
> 
> Wer hätte wann Lust ?



ich komm mit, aber nur wenn du mir den Rücken massierst   

meinst du da kann man Eskimotiertraining mit dem Kajak machen ? da brauchen wir dann wenigstens keinen Neo 

und die 2. Frage ist, wie bekommen wir den Kasten Bier da drin kalt gestellt ?


-_-


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

ooooh.. das mit dem bier dürfte kein problem sein.
da gibts ganz kalte "tauchbecken".... bbrrrrr.......


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

du meinst also ich sollte nicht den Neo anziehen sondern den Trockenanzug ?


----------



## knoflok (14. Oktober 2005)

gute idee, da simmer dabei...   

das mit der eskimorolle würde ich aber lassen - da spielt glaub ich der kreislauf nicht allzulange mit 

für das bierproblem liefern die ja dort selbst eine geeignete lösung; oder haben die kein kneipp-tretbad dort?? 

das dürfte ja kalt genug sein... 


und haut nicht immer so auf den maschinenbauern rum


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

auf wem soll ich dann rumhacken ? Toningenieure ?


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

sozialarbeiter ??


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

Sozpäds wären aber fast noch besser, Du !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (14. Oktober 2005)

@fez+NLs: fahrt ihr eigentlich noch fahrrad oder rollt ihr nur noch mit eskimos und blond25 durch thermalbadweisswasser?


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Oktober 2005)

igitt, Wellness!

Was kommt als nächstes, ein Nordic Walking Treff? ("Northern Walking")


----------



## knoflok (14. Oktober 2005)

ich wäre für rumtrampeln auf pantoffeltierchen


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

Rumkugeln


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Oktober 2005)

und Lebkuchen


----------



## bluesky (14. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> igitt, Wellness!



 

das sind alles sabbernde weicheier hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hey Jungs,
ihr könnt wieder ausatmen und den Bauch rauslassen. Das Friedrichsbad gehört zu der Sorte Männlein rechts, Fräulein links. Selbst an den gemischt Badetagen sind eigentlich nur die letzten beiden Becken for all. 
Eskimorolle geht nicht, da der Tiefgang nicht gegeben ist. Bier wäre kein Problem, Tauchbecken mit 16 Grad hat es.
Gruss Dirk
PS. Ihr werdet alt, früher war um diese Zeit schon fast die Weihnachtsausfahrt geplant und heute gehts zur Wellness. Ich sach nur "Ihr seid Deutschland"


----------



## Wooly (14. Oktober 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Ihr werdet alt, früher war um diese Zeit schon fast die Weihnachtsausfahrt geplant und heute gehts zur Wellness. Ich sach nur "Ihr seid Deutschland"



neee was ein Philosoph ... die Weihnachtsausfahrt ist schon geplant du Penner ... ... und ich wäre auch dabei, na klar. Wenn wir unter der Woche gehen können wir auch in die normale Therme, von 20-22 Uhr ist da nichts mehr los, kostet die Hälfte, Männlein und Weiblein dürfen zusammenbleiben, und in der Sauna gibt es eine Bar


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

@seppl2: also, es gibt schon ein paar mehr bäder für männchen und weibchen. und schließlich dürfen die weibchen immer zu den männchen rein,... seifenbürstenmassage und so.... das geht auch alles gemischt !!!!


----------



## mjA (14. Oktober 2005)

hi ho,

ich würde mitmachen.. wann soll sein.

micha


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

@ mja: der Termin wird sich im Laufe der nächsten Wochen hier noch herauskristallisieren....

Klar ist schonmal: unter der Woche

by the way: hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch Weicheiern das frisch renovierte Vierortbad ausgetestet ?


----------



## eL (14. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb ist auf Woolys und meinem Mist die Idee gewachsen doch mal zu vorgerückter Stunde ganz relaxt im Friedrichsbad in Baden-Baden abzuhängen und zu saunieren.
> 
> Wer hätte wann Lust ?



Fakt baby!!!!!

eine alte tradition des KADERS wurde nun auch von den noddernleichts aufgenommen   

und ich dachte schon   

aber bei der auswahl der zu bebadenden therme sollte man sorgfältig wählen. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender punkt wäre die länge der rutsche welche mit vereinten kräften annektiert werden würde. sowie die schmerzfreiheit der bademeister/gäste sowie der saunabesucher. Wie auch immmer.... wenn blond mitkommt dann bin ich auch dabei   

jetz kommt endlich leben in die bude


eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (15. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt baby!!!!!
> ...der auswahl der zu bebadenden therme sollte man sorgfältig wählen. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender punkt wäre die länge der rutsche welche mit vereinten kräften annektiert werden würde. sowie die schmerzfreiheit der bademeister/gäste sowie der saunabesucher. Wie auch immmer.... wenn blond mitkommt dann bin ich auch dabei
> jetz kommt endlich leben in die bude
> eL




ich seh die jungs schon in protektoren und integralhelm da rumrutschen.
aber oben erstmal pause machen.   .)

@lellebeppel: northern walking .......  *grins*


----------



## Wooly (15. Oktober 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh die jungs schon in protektoren und integralhelm da rumrutschen.
> aber oben erstmal pause machen.   .)



hey Uli, das ist der northernlights wellness thread, nicht das "beinerasierer gehen eiskalt duschen Thema", Karlsruher CC Schwuchtel halten sich da gefälligst raus respektive werden eh nicht mitgenommen ...


----------



## Triple F (15. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hey Uli, das ist der northernlights wellness thread, nicht das "beinerasierer gehen eiskalt duschen Thema", Karlsruher CC Schwuchtel halten sich da gefälligst raus respektive werden eh nicht mitgenommen ...



Genau! Hier werden 150mm Federweg @ 39°C abgestimmt!


----------



## blond25 (15. Oktober 2005)

Heeee !! Jetzt seid mal nicht so bös!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (15. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Heeee !! Jetzt seid mal nicht so bös!!!!



Die Wahrheit kann manchmal hart sein ... dich nehmen wir auch nur wegen dem el mit ....


----------



## blond25 (15. Oktober 2005)

na, da bin ich dann aber mal froh, dass eL der Grund ist....


----------



## fez (15. Oktober 2005)

Saunabesucher wie wir fühlen sich stolz als Teil einer jahrhunderte alten Tradition der finnischen Sauna oder den Schwitzhütten. Das ist klassisch haarig / kernig mit allem was dazugehört.





http://www.schneeland.com/kuvat/saunojat.jpg

Beinerasierer dagegen halten sich eher in "Saunaclubs" auf. Hier haben  Weicheier und Blond25 nix verloren. Bei dieser Klientel kommt natürlich in solch klassischen Gefilden wie dem Friedrichsbad wenig Freude auf. 






 Heute schon rasiert, Baby ?


----------



## Froschel (15. Oktober 2005)

wie wäre es denn am Freitach den 28.Okt, da kann man wenigstens am SA schön ausschlafen. 
Man wird ja schliesslich älter und verträgt solche Erholungsabende nicht mehr so gut wie früher....  


-_-


----------



## fez (15. Oktober 2005)

fände ich ok - was sagt denn unser Guido vor Ort zwecks Völle Freitachs Abend ?


----------



## mjA (15. Oktober 2005)

axxo...wo is des denn eigentlich ? und wenn weiter weg von k-city, kann mch dann wer mitnehmen büdde ?

danke + lg

mischka


----------



## rohstrugel (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde auch mal gerne in Baden-Baden mit den Baden baden 
Weiß aber nicht ob ich das letztendlich zeitlich gebacken bekomme


----------



## Tohamas (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde ja auch, der sportliche Aspekt wird beim mountainbiken total überbewertet!
Ich tät ja auch mitkommen, müsste da aber ein paar Bedingungen stellen:

1. Freitach
2. Schlafplatz mit zugehöriger Abendgestaltung (Besäufnis, Bikepornos...)
3. Blond25 gehört mir
4. Eine niedliche kleine Tour am Samstach
5. dabei mindestens 25 Fans, die mich anfeuern


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Blond25 gehört mir



vergiss es    die klisches sprechen eindeutig für mich   

dann werd ich den 28.oktoker gleich mal urlaub beantragen 

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (15. Oktober 2005)

28 okt. den ganzen tag oder wie stellts euch das vor ? ich könnte ab 16 uhr denke ich ? und wo is des denn nun ?   

und wenn mich wer mit nimmt mach ich    und spendier   

fährt wer morgen ne kleine runde ? dann möge er mir mal schreiben oder nen thread aufmachen , bin zu faul...   

greetz


----------



## Wooly (15. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> fände ich ok - was sagt denn unser Guido vor Ort zwecks Völle Freitachs Abend ?



mein nächster möglicher Freitag wäre der 11. November, so leid mir das tut, da allerdings gerne.

@tohamas: na, pünktlich zur Adventsausfahrt wieder aufgetaucht ...


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Oktober 2005)

hi mja - den fred von vorne nicht von hinten lesen !

ABENDS gehts in die Sauna
Das Friedrichsbad ist in Baden-Baden
du kommst irgendwo in einem Auto unter, keine Sorge...

Dies schrieb fez im Hause Kuehnen auf Frau Kuehnen-Rossis Rechner nach einem schönen Tag in der Pfalz mit Völlerei und neuem Wein. Bernhard wurde von uns nicht gesichtet.


----------



## mjA (16. Oktober 2005)

lol..sry

na denn schönen abend heut noch ^^


----------



## Seppl2 (17. Oktober 2005)

@Wooly: Hätte ich gewusst, dass Dich das mit dem Bauch wieder raus und das mit dem Alter so trifft, hätte ich es nicht geschrieben


----------



## Froschel (17. Oktober 2005)

also 11.Nov ist ja echt noch lange hin, und unser Local Wellness Guide Wooly sollte ja nicht fehlen, wie siehts denn am Do den 27.Okt aus ?

Der Fez kann ja was von seinem super Abbeitzer mitbringen, damit bekommt man auch den letzten Schmutz aus der Haut raus, der sich so die letzten Jahre angesammelt hat.






-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Oktober 2005)

mir würds passen


----------



## Froschel (17. Oktober 2005)

Pilte hat auch Zeit.   


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin bis 15:00 auf einer Veranstaltung in Hannover, das könnte etwas knapp werden.  

Fraitag wäre mir schon wesentlich lieber.


----------



## knoflok (17. Oktober 2005)

...das könnte etwas knapp werden... 

wieso? kommst dann genau rechtzeitig um uns um 2200 dann total entspannt und benebelt abzuholen


----------



## fez (17. Oktober 2005)

was halten die betreffenden Damen und Herrn von folgenden Optionen:

- zeitnah für Knofis gebeutelten Rücken wäre Mittwoch der 19.  eine Alternative
- oder aber nächste Woche Mittwoch der 26. ?


----------



## Froschel (17. Oktober 2005)

am 19. könnte man ja noch zum Baggersee so warm wie es ist, also wenn schon am 26.

Man könnte ja auch ein wakan tunka tipi  (Hütte der heiligen Steine) aufbauen


Hierzu:

Über 4000 Jahre alt soll es sein, das indianische Schwitzhüttenritual. Der Ablauf: Im Tipi, einem Zelt aus Holzstangen, Decken und Fellen, werden glühend heiße Steine aufgeschichtet. Der Zeremonienmeister macht einen Aufguss mit Wasser und Kräuterölen. Etwa nach 15 Minuten verlassen die Teilnehmer das Zelt und kühlen sich an der Luft ab. Oft ist die Zeremonie mit rituellen Handlungen verbunden, die böse Geister vertreiben sollen. Die körperliche Wirkung der Sweatlodge ist in etwa der des Dampfbades oder der Banja vergleichbar. 


-_-


----------



## blond25 (17. Oktober 2005)

hhhmmmm.....
Ich wär auch eher für Freitags... 
Aber mich frägt hier wohl keiner...


----------



## knoflok (17. Oktober 2005)

freitag wär auch meine option#1;

ausserdem, fez, wieso auf einmal mittwoch... ? 

mein rücken wurde übrigens wieder eingerenkt... man wie tut das gut..


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Oktober 2005)

Natürlich bin ich auch für Freitag!  

Meine Veranstaltung geht von Dienstag früh bis Donnerstag abend.


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hhhmmmm.....
> Ich wär auch eher für Freitags...
> Aber mich frägt hier wohl keiner...




Doch Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (17. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Doch Ich



...war klar...


----------



## blond25 (17. Oktober 2005)

also Freitag ???


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2005)

welchen freitach ?


----------



## fez (17. Oktober 2005)

Freitag wär halt schade weil wir da keinen Zahnarzt aus Baden-Baden dabei hätte. Und was machen wir wenn jemand überraschend Zahnschmerzen bekommt - hä ?
Donnerstach fiel wegen Old Stefan aus, da kam ich halt auf Mittwoch.

Jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter, schluchz.


----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2005)

na gut dann geht ihr mittwochs mit dem zahnarzt und ich geh freitach mit blond25. Müsst mir dann zwar die beine rasieren aber ich bin ja eh nich son harter wie ihr und da ist das dann ja nur die logische schlussfolgerung.

passt doch


----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2005)

also dann lasst uns doch Freitag den 28. Oktober gehen - und am Wooly-Freitag im November einfach nochmal. Ist eh stilvoller im Friedrichsbad als im Criti.

Aber wehe ich sehe (bei Männern!) rasierte Beine !!!


----------



## Froschel (18. Oktober 2005)

ja, Freitach is mir auch lieber. 

Was mach ich eigentlich wenn ich Haarausfall an meinen Beinen hab , darf ich dann nicht mit ?

Und darf ich mir den Rücken, Stirn und Po rasieren ?

Ich will mich ja schliesslich nicht fehlverhalten....


-_-


----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2005)

ausnahmsweise darfst du dir Freitag mal deinen haarigen Po rasieren damit sich nicht wieder die Gaffer um dich scharen.


----------



## Tohamas (20. Oktober 2005)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier wieder einiges durcheinanderbringe, habe ich doch noch eine klitzekleine Frage zur Termingestaltung:
Hää?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (22. Oktober 2005)

wer aus karlsruhe kann mich mitnehmen ?    

danke


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin draußen.  
Viel Spaß Jungs und dass mir hinterher keine Klagen kommen.  

Leider gab es einen erneuten innerfamilären Terminkonflikt.


----------



## fez (24. Oktober 2005)

da warens nurnoch 5 

 Schade

Na ja, vielleicht klappt für dich der zweite Termin


----------



## mjA (24. Oktober 2005)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> wer aus karlsruhe kann mich mitnehmen ?
> 
> danke


----------



## fez (24. Oktober 2005)

vielleicht treffen die Karlsruher sich am besten in Karlsruhe irgendwo. Dann auf zum Man-Mob wo El und ich warten. Oder wir treffen uns nicht am Mano-Mob sondern am Parkoplatz AB-Ausfahrt Rastatt. Allerdings brauchen wir glaube ich eh zwei Autos wenn alle kommen.

Wer ist denn nun noch sicher dabei ?

fez > yep
Froschl 
mja
El 
blond 25


----------



## mjA (25. Oktober 2005)

Wer ist denn nun noch sicher dabei ?

fez > yep
Froschl  
mja > yep wenn automitnahme   
El 
blond 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

@ mja: na logo Mann ! Mach dir mal keine Sorgen...


----------



## Froschel (25. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht treffen die Karlsruher sich am besten in Karlsruhe irgendwo. Dann auf zum Man-Mob wo El und ich warten. Oder wir treffen uns nicht am Mano-Mob sondern am Parkoplatz AB-Ausfahrt Rastatt. Allerdings brauchen wir glaube ich eh zwei Autos wenn alle kommen.
> 
> Wer ist denn nun noch sicher dabei ?
> 
> ...



Froschel bitte....nicht Froschl....solche Amputationen....schlimmer wie die Franzosen....

ich hab übrigens auch kein Auto   das ist nämlich von meiner besseren Hälfte in beschlag genommen.

Trampen ?

-_-


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

bevor wir uns hier total dekfrakmantieren schlage ich vor dass wir mit zwei Autos fahren. Ich treffe El am Man-Mob, dann gehts mit zwei Autos zu irgendeinem Treffpunkt in Karlsruhe den die Karlsruher Partizipanten mja, Froscheeel und Blondie vorgeben.

Von dort können wir immernoch schauen ob wir uns in ein Auto zwängen
El`s Reiskocher ?
Tati`s Astra ?
Blondie`s 450 SEL 6.9 (wär natürlich am bequemsten)


----------



## Froschel (25. Oktober 2005)

Blond hat doch kürzlich nen neues Auto bekommen:






leider hats mit dem dekfrakmantieren nicht gekappt.

-_-


----------



## Waldgeist (25. Oktober 2005)

kam aber nicht weit


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

das mit dem Nissan ist nicht so schlimm da hätten wir eh nicht alle reingepasst.


----------



## blond25 (25. Oktober 2005)

also, ich wär auch für Man-Mob....wieviel Uhr denn ?
Und Jungs.... ich komm mit nem *schwarzen Twingo*... 
nicht, dass wir uns wieder verpassen... 

kommt denn eigentlich sonst nochn Mädels mit ??? Oder muss ich es echt alleine mit euch aufnehmen ??


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

sorry -  ich kann keine anderen Mädels anbieten. Ich habe zwar haufenweise Mädels zuhause, aber entweder sind sie zu klein, zu unlustig oder zu hundig um mitzugehen.


Mmh - um wieviel Uhr.... ? >> Man-Mob, unterer Parkplatz 19.00 ?
El, Meldung bitte. Dann gehts nach Karlsruhe, vielleicht dort noch ein zentraler Treffpunkt für mja und Froscheel ?


----------



## Froschel (25. Oktober 2005)

könnt ihr uns dann bei MäcDonald Parkplaz im barrio Burg Mühle abholen, sagen wir so um 19.20 ?


-_-


----------



## knoflok (25. Oktober 2005)

hei jungens und mädel...
ich war grad 4 tage und 1500km mitm bus unterwegs, und hab irgendwie die planung verpennt. 
wann geht ihr denn jetzt? dachte da sind noch ein paar tage zeit... oder hab ich da was verdrängt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (25. Oktober 2005)

*ääähhhh....* wie wollt ihr denn nach Baden-Baden fahren ??  Nicht Autobahn ??? 
Ich will ja euern Plan nicht durcheinander bringen... Aber erst Man-Mob und dann McD in Mühlburg ? Und dann Baden-Baden... ??
Da meldet sich mein weibliches Gehirn zu Wort.... _"ist das nicht etwas umständlich" ... ? _ 
Wo kommt ihr denn alle her ?


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

@ knoflok: diesen Freitach 28.10

@ Blondie: doch doch, alles ganz logisch aufgebaut....:
Ich fahre von Durlach zum ManoMob, dort treffe ich El der aus dem Pfinztal herangebraust kommt. Dann gehts auf der Südtangente zum Bahnhof Mühloburgo (mja weisst du wie du dort hinkommst, oder Knoflok holt dich ab ?) und dann übern runden Plon auf die AB nach BB. Dort möchte ich gerne spätestens 20.00 einschlagen. Dann hätten wir glaube ich noch 2 h Zeit uns zu wellnessen.


----------



## knoflok (25. Oktober 2005)

och; wir machen das eigentlich immer so... 

normale reiseroute von MannMob nach knielingen sieht dann ungefähr so aus: 

MannMob-Durlach-Fast nach Ettlingen - irgendwie auf Südtangente-Irgendwann in Knielingen 

gell marcus


----------



## blond25 (25. Oktober 2005)

also gut.... dann war nur ich unlogisch... 
dann fahr ich nämlich nicht zum Man, sondern nur bis zum McD.... komm nämlich aus Eggenstein....
also 19:20 bei McD ??


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

yo

Knofi , hast du ein Auto ? Und falls ja könntest du mja abholen ? 

äh, jetzt muß ich aber mal nachfragen: McDoc Mühlburg ist schon der da hinten, Südtangente-Ausfahrt Rheinhafen, oder ?


----------



## blond25 (25. Oktober 2005)

ja... *der* McDrive!


----------



## knoflok (25. Oktober 2005)

ich muss erstmal noch schauen, ob das so hinhaut... 
werde aber wenn ich mitkomme, nicht mehr nach karlsruhe zurückfahren, sondern gen heimat nach ettenheim rollen...


----------



## Froschel (25. Oktober 2005)

@Fez: jou, good`old Motown brother....


-_-


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

Kona Brothers and Motown Brothers unite, brother !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2005)

Ja hier !!! worum gehts??

gerade eben heute hat sich mein wochenende freigemacht.
Kann also freitach mitwellen.

2h wellnessen iss aber ein verdammter quickie wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Jedoch befürchte ich das exkonabrassa fezowa nich früher aus seinem geschäft kommt. Gibts ne rutsche in dem hallenbad??? 

Und blondi kommt wirklich mit   das ich das nochmal erleben darf 

blondi 1910 am MCdoof wäre vorteilhafter für ein zügiges vorankommen. 

ick freu mir

eL

p.s. lockenwickler nich vergessen


----------



## blond25 (25. Oktober 2005)

ja, ich find auch, dass es ganz schön knapp ist....
ich steh net so auf quickies....


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

ach diese Jugend. Mag keine Quickies mehr.  

Also gut - aber früher als 18.30 Manmob und dann ca. 18.40 - 18.50 McDonaldo schaff ichs beim besten Willen nicht.

Northern-Soul-brother fez


----------



## blond25 (25. Oktober 2005)

also... dann so um viertel vor 7 beim McD ???


----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2005)

geht doch   

eL


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

ja - und dort schieben wir am besten noch eine doppelfette Ladung Pommes und 2 Pfund zwischen "Brötchen" gepapptes Hackfleisch rein um in baden-Baden genügend Erdung zu haben. 

Übrigens lässt mein Schwägerin (schönes Wort, hat sowas altdeutsches an sich...) verlauten dass das renovierte Vierortbad auch einen Besuch wert sei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2005)

ja genau

und wie wäre es mal mit ner therme?
oder son Mainstream spassbad
muss ja nich tropical iland in den weiten der brandenburger steppe sein sondern eins bei uns umme ecke.

fez darf dann sein quitscheentschen mit rein nehmen und im abkühlbecken der sauna die inuitrolle üben.

gn8


----------



## Waldgeist (25. Oktober 2005)

baden-biken biken-baden in Wildbad im Palais Thermal


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2005)

el, det is ne Therme in BB, Rutsche gibts da allerdings keine. Allerdings integrierte Whirlpools im Außenbecken, eine geile Heißwassergrotte mit Wasserfall & lecker Sauna. Und nach 2 Stunden ist man durchgekocht und am Sack, det langt


----------



## mjA (26. Oktober 2005)

hey karlsruher. Wo soll ich jetzt hin ? ihr werft hier mit mäces hin und her ..weiß ich wo MCdoof is ^^ .. also macht ma nen konkrete korekte Mama Angabe wohin ick soll und wann !

Dangge ..

Mischka, in Karlsruhe im noch total verplant


----------



## fez (26. Oktober 2005)

wir holen dich ca. 18.45 beim ZKM-Kino ab und zwar am "hinteren Ende" dessen Platzes an der Querstraße in Richtung Südtangente. Du läufst also einfach am Kino vorbei stadtauswärts bis die erste Straße mit Parkplätzen rechts abbiegt. Dort.


----------



## Froschel (26. Oktober 2005)

da muss ich dann aber nen Quickispaziergang mit meinem Hund machen, na der wird sich freuen   

wie soll man sich denn da entspannen können wenn man vorher so hetzen muss....

wenn Fezini um 18.45 beim ZKM ist brauchen wir uns ja erst um 19.00 bei Mäc treffen.

gruß 
Bruder Froschel


-_-


----------



## fez (26. Oktober 2005)

by the way: gerade bekomme ich von Schaper Großmarkt ein interessantes Angebot über Schwartau Wellness-Marmelade. Noch jemand Interesse an einer Steige ? Lellebebbel, du bist doch so ein Wellness-Jünger, das wäre doch was für dich !


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

also Jungs...
dann um 19 Uhr am McD ??

und zur kleinen Einstimmung auf mich....
http://www.myquiz.de/quiz.php?qid=17527


----------



## fez (26. Oktober 2005)

puh, das Quiz ist mir zu langsam, das dauert ja bis Ostern bis da mal die zweite Frage kommt...


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

ach komm schon !!! ;-)

du bist doch eh am arbeiten, oder ?? kannst ja im hintergrund laufen lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (26. Oktober 2005)

gut, heut` Abend vielleicht


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Oktober 2005)

geil, zusammen mit den Wellness Cornflakes vom Aldi kann man sich daraus sicher ein 1a Isoliermaterial für den Dachboden mischen, das ausserdem Ratten und sonstige Schädlinge (die Geschmacksnerven haben) fernhält.


Das Quiz tut, aber die Fragen sind ja total blöd - das weiss doch keine Sau! Ich wette das weisst du nicht mal selber!

Und was zur Hölle ist "Inner Conch"?


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

www.wildcat.de
da findest du alle infos zu piercings und co...

klar weiss ich die fragen alle !!! was denkst du denn ???


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab schon den Fehler gemacht und den Begriff in die Google Bildersuche eingegeben





uahrrrghh!!!


----------



## Froschel (26. Oktober 2005)

mir läuft gleich die Spucke in die Tastatur so langsam ist das Quiz.......  


kannst ja dann am FR uns die Fragen direkt stellen.


-_-


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

sorry jungs... da kann ich nix für...
*SO* langsam bin ich zum Glück nicht...


----------



## knoflok (26. Oktober 2005)

@lele:

wollt dich grad noch vorwarnen... nicht bildersuche machen... 

und verkneif es dir am besten bei den anderen dingern auch ...  zumindest dann hier nicht verlinken


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

Respekt !!
Dafür, dass ihr mich noch gar nicht kennt, seid ihr echt gut !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @lele:
> 
> wollt dich grad noch vorwarnen... nicht bildersuche machen...
> 
> und verkneif es dir am besten bei den anderen dingern auch ...  zumindest dann hier nicht verlinken



Nach dem ganzen Gerede über Wellnessmarmelade und Trommelfellpiercing musste ich erstmal kurz an die frische Luft, daher bin ich noch nicht weiter als bis zu dieser Frage gekommen

Kann es übrigens sein, dass noch ein SKS Schutzbleck von mir bei dir rumfliecht? Hab ich vermutlich nach dem Vogesentrip vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (26. Oktober 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> baden-biken biken-baden in Wildbad im Palais Thermal



kann ich nach einem dh tag in wildbad nur wärmstens empfehlen.

gibt es auch eine dokumentation von der wellnes action auf http://singletrailz.de/ ?


----------



## knoflok (26. Oktober 2005)

@lele: wg. dem schutzblech hab ich dir doch schon vor 2 wochen ne pm geschrieben... 

mittlerweile hab ichs bei ebay verkauft   

gruß
m


----------



## mjA (26. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt !!
> Dafür, dass ihr mich noch gar nicht kennt, seid ihr echt gut !!!



eL 16.7 
mjA 16.7 
 (von 100 )


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

ich sags doch.... ihr seid echt gut !!!


----------



## knoflok (26. Oktober 2005)

kannst du auch sehen, welche fragen sie richtig beantwortet hatten?


----------



## eL (26. Oktober 2005)

der 16.7. iss aber schon lange her 

lelle vergisst seine schutzdenfender eh immer und überall   

muss nun doch am we arbeiten   darf also freitach nich soo lange wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (26. Oktober 2005)

eL wo aus berlin kommste denn nun her ?!


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

@knoflok: klar !!!

@eL: und Freitag abend wird endlich mal Klartext geredet !!! Von wegen "Männerproblem" und so !!!!


----------



## knoflok (26. Oktober 2005)

aahhh... 

und da ich eins und eins zusammenzählen kann... 

@mja & el: was für ein piercing holt sie sich als nächstes...


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

Wer ist Tanzbaer ?


----------



## mjA (27. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> aahhh...
> 
> und da ich eins und eins zusammenzählen kann...
> 
> @mja & el: was für ein piercing holt sie sich als nächstes...



na das christina teils


----------



## eL (27. Oktober 2005)

ich find es unerhört von euch diesen assitest unter meinen nahmen zu machen.

nicht amüsiert

eL


----------



## Lore (27. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich find es unerhört von euch diesen assitest unter meinen nahmen zu machen.
> 
> nicht amüsiert
> 
> eL


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

So ihr Lieben....
Bin zwar nicht ganz so fit, bissi erkältet, aber ich bin trotzdem dabei heute abend !!!

Wer kommt denn jetzt definiv mit ?? Also, auf wen muss ich mich mental einstellen.... ?   
19 Uhr beim McD steht noch ?

@eL: ach komm schon.... stell dich nicht so an !!!


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr Lieben....
> Bin zwar nicht ganz so fit, bissi erkältet, aber ich bin trotzdem dabei heute abend !!!
> 
> Wer kommt denn jetzt definiv mit ?? Also, auf wen muss ich mich mental einstellen.... ?
> ...



ja,wir stehen um 19 Uhr am Mäc BurgMühlenDriveIn 

das Wort 'definitiv' gibt es im Wortschatz der Northernlights nicht man könnte zum beispiel kurz vorher an einem Brötchen mit Wellness Marmelade sich verschlucken, dabei rückwärts vom Hocker fallen sich noch an der Tischlampe festhalten wollen, dabei das Kabel aus dem Stecker reissen der einen Kurzschluss verursacht und den Fehler vom Elektriker aufdeckt der nämlich die Sicherung überbrückt hat und nun das ganze Haus in Flammen aufgeht.
Wie man sieht kann schon was dazwischen kommen. 

bis denn

-_-


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

ich

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

oh oh ....   

und ich bin schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich heute abend mitkomme, weil erkältet....   

und ich dachte schon, ich werde in der luft zerrissen, wenn ich absage....
aber wenn das so ist   

NEIN! ich komme mit...


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

in der Luft wird bei uns niemand zerissen wenn er bzw. sie schwächelt, gell El ? 

Wenn du richtig heftig erkältet bist bleib besser zuhause. Wenn allerdings die Erkältung erst im Anzug ist bestehen meiner Erfahrung nach gute Chance dass du hinterher wieder fit bist.


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich
> 
> hier



ich dachte wir gehn in die Caracalla Therme....

denn 21 Euro für 2 Stunden is schon happig, oder hab ich was verpasst....

.:.


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ...ganz relaxt im Friedrichsbad in Baden-Baden abzuhängen und zu saunieren....



"Augen auf beim Eierkauf"   

ne, bin noch nicht so richtig erkältet.... nur so ne "vorahnung"


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2005)

bei 21 eusen für 2 stunden sauna sage ich DEVINITIV ab

diese abzockmentalität hier im schabenland kotzt mich sowas von an und ich werde sie NICHT unterstützen.


Ne gescheite therme mit spassbad und sauna kostet nicht mehr als 14 eusen für den ganzen tag.

nicht mehr amüsiert

eL


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2005)

irgendwie hab ich da etwas falsch gepeilt, sorry,  dachte wir gehen ins Low Budget Bad. Weil der Preis is mir echt zu heftig, da nehm ich lieber nen heisses Bad zu Hause.


-_-


----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

hey blondie!!!! da hast du es wohl geschafft, dass sich die northernlights geschlossen in die höschen machen....


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2005)

schweig still du wicht


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

na toll ..... und kommt jetzt überhaupt einer mit ???  

@superjoga: ich geb mir auch alle mühe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

huhuhaha ich lach mich kaputt!!! mensch el, sowas!!! blondies ohren verpassen (sorry blond  )!!!
am wochenende nicht radeln!!! wohin soll das mit dir und dem rest der NLs führen??

@blond25: DU BIST MIT ABSTAND DIE BESTE HIER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marc (28. Oktober 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 21 Euro für 2 Stunden is schon happig, oder hab ich was verpasst....
> 
> .:.



...und ob da das Wasser schon inklusive ist weiß auch niemand   

Euer Fred gefällt mir. Gibts da auch ´n Buch von. Würd ich mir glatt kaufen.

Weiter so  

Gruß marc

PS: Am 6.11 Wellness machen is nich, gelle


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> wohin soll das mit dir und dem rest der NLs führen??



ich hoffen nur , dass es uns nicht so weit führt wie dich....


-_-


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @blond25: DU BIST MIT ABSTAND DIE BESTE HIER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Oktober 2005)

jetzt ist Baden-Baden ins Wasser gefallen!


----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffen nur , dass es uns nicht so weit führt wie dich....
> 
> 
> -_-



da hätten ihr aber noch einiges zu tun.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

21 Euro ist heftig gebe ich zu - ist halt auch die Friedrichstherme in Baden-Baden, kein Spassbad in Herne ...(und schon garnicht im Schwabenland El du Geografieversager  )

Und wenn wir ins Vierortbad gehen ? www.vierortbad.info ist seeehr schön dort und kostet 13 .

Bin jetzt erstmal 2 h unterwegs. Wenn ich zurück komme bin ich auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

Aber damit mich hier niemand falsch versteht: ich gehe auch ins Friedrichsbad, ist nämlich echt geil dort. Zur Not auch alleine.


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2005)

blondis ohren sind keine 21 eusen und 150km wert
blondis rüsselseuche will ich mir auch nicht einfangen
das wochenende wird gearbeitet (drittes diesen monat) und dafür wird am 31. 1. geradelt

ich plädiere für nen wellnesstag (ja den ganzen tag) in wildbad

eL


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

mach was du willst - ich gehe heut abend in die therme


----------



## Lore (28. Oktober 2005)

@ joga & Blondi

nehmt es den leuten nicht übel wenn sie keine 21 eusen für 3 h badespass(?) ausgeben wollen. Vermutlich darf man auch nur flüstern und keine Wellen machen und bestimmt noch nicht mal unter wasser furzen, damit sich die Kurgäste nicht gestört fühlen. Ausserdem sind wir bestimmt die einzigen in unserem Alter dort. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Sorry, aber das geht echt garnich


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondis ohren sind keine 21 eusen und 150km wert
> 
> eL



woher willst du das denn wissen ???


----------



## knoflok (28. Oktober 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> ...noch nicht mal unter wasser furzen...



jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum froschel nicht mehr mit will... steht das irgendwo in den agb´s der therme ??


----------



## marc (28. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich plädiere für nen wellnesstag (ja den ganzen tag) in wildbad
> 
> eL



Wahre Worte, eL. Das werd ich morgen machen   

Gruß Marc


----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> @ joga & Blondi
> 
> bestimmt noch nicht mal unter wasser furzen,



öh, und wie kriegen die das wasser dann warm?


----------



## Lore (28. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum froschel nicht mehr mit will... steht das irgendwo in den agb´s der therme ??


genau aus dem grund warum froschl(wer ist das ?) deiner meinung nach nicht mitkommen würde, könnten sich auch andere besucher wiederum gestört fühlen, wenn die Gase ihr volles Arome entfalten ..


----------



## Wooly (28. Oktober 2005)

Hey ihr Lappen,

warum geht ihr nicht in die normale Therme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

Mensch... das ist kein *"AltHerrenBad"*... und euch "jungen Wilden" tut ein bissi "Entspannung" auch ganz gut...

also.. was geht jetzt ??
Vierordtbad ? 
Therme ?
Friedrichsbad ?

wer kommt denn überhaupt noch mit ??


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2005)

also ich wär für die Therme, die kostet 12 Eus und das ist denke ich ok, auch für den eL   

Das aktiviert, regeneriert und stimuliert den ganzen Organismus. Es härtet ab und kann sogar Schmerzen lindern.

Und ein paar Bierchen kann man auch noch der Gesundheit zuliebe einnehmen.


-_-


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> @ joga & Blondi
> 
> nehmt es den leuten nicht übel wenn sie keine 21 eusen für 3 h badespass(?) ausgeben wollen. Vermutlich darf man auch nur flüstern und keine Wellen machen und bestimmt noch nicht mal unter wasser furzen, damit sich die Kurgäste nicht gestört fühlen. Ausserdem sind wir bestimmt die einzigen in unserem Alter dort. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
> Sorry, aber das geht echt garnich




eben   



			
				Brünett25 schrieb:
			
		

> woher willst du das denn wissen



ich hoffe es   

sorry leute das ich mir solch überdimensionale preise als ostdeutscher billiglohnhelfer hier im schabenland nicht leisten will. 

man muss nicht immer alles haben
eL


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

also dann lasst uns doch mal das Vierortbad besuchen ... ?

Treffpunkt bleibt gleich - Ich bin 19.00 beim McDoc. Bist du noch dabei mja und ich soll dich abholen ?


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> öh, und wie kriegen die das wasser dann warm?


 z.B. unter Wasser wasser lassen. Evtl. auftretende Verfärbungen sind hinzunehmen.


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

also, ich fänds vierordtbad auch super...   

nur: das ist mehr sauna (als friedrichsbad) und das ist bei meiner erkältung dann doch nicht so toll....


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2005)

aber das Vierortbad ist doch`n Schwimmbad, was ist denn an der Therme auszusetzen, das hört sich meineserachtens doch deutlich mehr nach Wellness an.

-_-


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

1. Sauna 90° mit Eiswürfelaufguss
2. Finnische Sauna 95°C
3. Warmluftraum 60°C
4. Dampfbad 45°C, rel. Luftfeuchte 100%
5. Sauna 80°
6. Vitarium 50 - 60°C, rel. Luftfeuchte 15 - 20 % absolute Ruhe
7. Tepidarium 50°C, 50% rel. Luftfeuchte Minze  Zitrone
8. Kaltwasserbecken 15°C
9. Warmwasserbecken 36°C
10. Whirlpool 36°C   11. Bewegungsbecken 32°C
12. Vitalisbecken 30°C 
13. Fußwärmbecken
14. Solarien
15. Saunahof
16. Meditationshof
17. Rotunde

 .... das hört sich eher nach Sauna und Wellness als nach "Schwimmbad" an... ??


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

bist mir zuvorgekommen  

Das Vierortbad ist tasächlich eine schöne, ganz frisch renovierte Therme. Die Homepage habe ich gestern mal besucht aber ich weiss die korrekte Adresse nicht mehr . Also da braucht man echt nicht ins Caracalla nach BB kurven.

Also hop !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (28. Oktober 2005)

Hab zwar damit nichts zu tun und meine unqualifizierten Zwischenbemerkungen bitte ich vorab zu entschuldigen (könnt euch ja nächsten Sonntag revanchieren) aber mir scheint der Nordschwarzwald recht kompliziert zu sein.

Bei uns gibts die Vita Classica Therme in Bad-Krozingen. Alles drin, alles dran für normales Geld. In Baden-Baden unterstelle ich mal den Millionärszuschlag  

Aber viel spaß. Ansonsten gibts noch die "McGyver-Arme-Leute-Methode"

N´aufblasbares Becken und zwei Dutzend Tauchsieder+ein bisschen Geduld


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

VierorDtbad mit dt


----------



## knoflok (28. Oktober 2005)

und das beste: die ham bis 23:00 auf  

*gg*


----------



## Froschel (28. Oktober 2005)

alla gut , da kann ich eigentlich direkt mit den Velociped hinkommen, sagen wir 19.15 ?


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

da meine Kleine krank geworden ist und die Tati erst um ca. 19.00 von der Arbeit kommt fände ich einen Treffpunkt ca. 19.30 vor dem Eingang des Vierortbades super. 



Aah , ich freue mich schon. War schon sau lange nicht mehr im Dampfbad.


----------



## knoflok (28. Oktober 2005)

öööhm;

denke das klappt; bring meine bessere hälfte mit, die will auch Wellness

bis später dann

knofi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (28. Oktober 2005)

Soll die in der Sauna herausgeschwitzte Flüssigkeit hier wieder aufgenommen werden oder im Anschluss noch wo anders?


----------



## knoflok (28. Oktober 2005)

hm; 
ich würde auf die preise warten und *spontan* entschließen


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2005)

also ich für meinen Teil hupfe danach super entspannt ins Bettchen


----------



## mjA (28. Oktober 2005)

// tweffpunkt bleibt für mich 18.30 am zkm parkplatz ???

edit.add.text
{
System.out.println("Huch, des Bad is ja in Karksruhe..ich bin dann 13.30 auch [email protected] fez ! ");
System.out.println("Ich freu mich, bis denne !");
}


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

public static void main (String [] args)
....


----------



## knoflok (28. Oktober 2005)

hm; mja spricht in rätseln zu uns;


findtest die ettlinger straße nicht bei maps24.com?

ist nicht wirklich schwer zu finden;


----------



## mjA (28. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> public static void main (String [] args)
> ....



oha..frauen und informatik..jetzt wirds spannend   

rätsel ^^ .. klar find ich es ..deswegen des edit


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

was gibts denn da zu lachen ??


----------



## mjA (28. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> was gibts denn da zu lachen ??



das war nen scherz *kiss*


----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2005)

war`n sehr netter Abend.

Die Damenwelt war auch vertreten in Form von Fräulein Knofi. 
Blond25, schade dass du nicht kommen konntest - El`s Ausfälle waren hoffentlich nicht dafür verantwortlich. 

Stefan - nächstes Mal frühzeitig den Termin eintragen, schade dass du nicht dabei warst. Das VoB ist übrigens bis 22.45 geöffnet. Wenn Du um 9 kommst kannst du dich also schön noch 2,5 h durchgaren lassen.  

Das Vierodtbad ist alles andere als ein Altherrenbad - in der 80° Trockensauna im Saunagarten haben während Froschel und ich über die Unterschiede von Paddelvideos zu Bikevideos diskutierten die anwesenden Damen über ihre Sex-and-the-city-DVDs diskutiert  

Sehr schöne relaxte Athmo, als einzigen supersuperwinzigen Kritikpunkt fanden die NL-Cheftester die Baby-Einschlafmusik in der 60° C-Trockensauna. Die Kosten sind auch unglaublich niedrig. Die ersten 1,5 h  3,50 (!!) danach pro angebrochene Stunde 2  nachzahlen.

Nach gestrigem Testbesuch wurde das Vierordtbad geadelt zum NL-Bad, evtl. im 14 tägigen Wechsel mit dem Criti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (29. Oktober 2005)

fez.edit:

jede angebroche halbe Stunde 2 Euro.(wir waren doch 1,5 stunden dann noch drinne und haben dafür 6 euro bezahlt)

Super war´s ! Bin auch für ein regelmäßiges Zusammenkommen im Bad! 
Ich fühl mich heute 10 Jahre jünger     

_Männerwellnessabend_ is ein Muss !


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Blond25, schade dass du nicht kommen konntest - El`s Ausfälle waren hoffentlich nicht dafür verantwortlich.



nu mach aber maln punkt fez. so charmant wie neulich bin ich äusserst selten.


----------



## blond25 (30. Oktober 2005)

sorry eL... aber nimm dich nicht so wichtig... !!!


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2005)

wichtiger als dich?


----------



## Lore (30. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wichtiger als dich?


    
mensch eL ...


----------



## mjA (30. Oktober 2005)

wenn 2 sich streiten freu sichder dritte.

ICH BIN VIEL WICHTIGER


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2005)

also gut nachwuchsjungpreuße jetzt nehm ich Dich schon mal wichtiger als Blond25.

bitte alle der reihe nach und nicht drängeln.


----------



## Lore (30. Oktober 2005)

Der ultimative Wichtigkeitsthread 

  

back to topic


----------



## blond25 (30. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> also gut nachwuchsjungpreuße jetzt nehm ich Dich schon mal wichtiger als Blond25



eL: fällst du mir jetzt in den rücken ?? das hat sich gestern nacht aber noch ganz anders angehört !!!! jaja !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (30. Oktober 2005)

blond biste noch sauer wegen dem informatikspruch ?


----------



## Lore (30. Oktober 2005)

Wer anderen eine Bratwurst brät hat ein Bratwurstbratgerät.


----------



## blond25 (30. Oktober 2005)

@mjA: quatsch !!!


----------



## mjA (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich frag jetzt schon mal: Diesen Freitag 4.11.05 wieder Wellnessabend?

Wer is dabei: ich


----------



## eL (31. Oktober 2005)

rede ich im schlaf?


----------



## blond25 (31. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> rede ich im schlaf?



sorry, ich weiss, ich wollte nix sagen.... aber es war einfach so süsss......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (31. Oktober 2005)

ach verdammt da ist ein altes leiden wieder aufgebrochen welches mich seinerzeit die karriere beim MfS gekostet hat   

eL


----------



## Froschel (7. Dezember 2005)

wie wärs denn mal wieder mit nem kollektiven Zungeheraushängenlassen in der Sauna am Freitach ?


-_-


----------



## knoflok (7. Dezember 2005)

wäre eigentlich dafür zu haben; bin aber leider nicht in Karlsruhe. 



Knoflok


----------



## fez (7. Dezember 2005)

ich hätte riesige Lust aber bin Freitag abend mindestens bis 20.00 oder sogar länger beschäftigt. :-((

Wie wärs denn mit einem Bier im Criti ? Ist zwar weniger gesund aber nahrhafter.


----------



## Froschel (7. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn mit einem Bier im Criti ? Ist zwar weniger gesund aber nahrhafter.



auch nicht verkehrt


-_-


----------



## mjA (7. Dezember 2005)

mir gefallen beide vorschläge.. 

@ wooly.. biste auch dabei? .. dann bekommste deinen flammkuchen und ein kühles frisch gezapftes weizen !


----------



## Wooly (8. Dezember 2005)

ich bein am Freitag abend leider in Hanerau-Hademarschen und die 870 km Anfahrt sind mir zuviel ...


----------



## mjA (9. Dezember 2005)

wer kommt denn nun heute abend alles ?

dave hat zeit hat er gesagt. fez, froschel ?


----------



## fez (9. Dezember 2005)

wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle bin ich so ca. ab 21.15 da.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Froschel (9. Dezember 2005)

werd dann um 2100 da sein.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (9. Dezember 2005)

könntest du mir das Hautes-Alpes-Buch nochmal ausleihen - damit ich mich gleich mal einstimmen kann  ?


----------



## Froschel (9. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> könntest du mir das Hautes-Alpes-Buch nochmal ausleihen - damit ich mich gleich mal einstimmen kann  ?



wurde von seinem Besitzer wieder in Besitz genommen   

ich kann dir aber das Buch "Wildwasser Piemont" mitbringen wenn du willst, hab ich mir grad neu geholt.

-_-


----------



## fez (9. Dezember 2005)

wär super !


----------



## fez (3. Januar 2006)

mein Wellbeeing beginnt zu verblassen und deshalb werde ich es am Donnerstag Abend im Vierordtbad auffrischen.

Noch wer Lust ?

(jaa, "looks" muß es heißen)


----------



## Froschel (3. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> mein Wellbeeing beginnt zu verblassen und deshalb werde ich es am Donnerstag Abend im Vierordtbad auffrischen.
> 
> Noch wer Lust ?
> 
> (jaa, "looks" muß es heißen)



ja, vielleicht komm ich mit eventuell hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unter günstigen Voraussetzungen mit. 


-_-


----------



## fez (3. Januar 2006)

und die wären ?


----------



## knoflok (3. Januar 2006)

hmmmm.... bin leider nicht da... goldene Hochzeit meiner Großeltern...

Schadöö

knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Januar 2006)

Leider bin ich für den abend schon verplant.


----------



## Froschel (4. Januar 2006)

also ich wär dabei....


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. Januar 2006)

19:00 ?


----------



## Froschel (4. Januar 2006)

20.00 ?



-_-


----------



## fez (4. Januar 2006)

auch ok


----------



## Froschel (5. Januar 2006)

also dann treffen wir uns 20.00 direkt dort.


-_-


----------



## Froschel (20. Januar 2006)

erneuter Vierortbadbesuch zur steigerung des Wohlbefindens heute um 20.00Uhr. Noch jemand dabei ?


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Januar 2006)

Also das is ja n bissi kurzfristig, oder?

Ich kann mal wieder nicht, meine Göttergattin hat heute Ausgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (20. Januar 2006)

zuviel welness ist dann aber auch wieder nicht gut. 

kann leider um 2000 auch nicht; aufn bier danach könnt cih mich allerdings einlassen. lasst uns stefan überfallen, damit er auch was davon hat  

Grüße
Markus


----------



## fez (27. Januar 2006)

Froschilein 20.00 ? Oder 19.30 ?


----------



## Froschel (27. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Froschilein 20.00 ? Oder 19.30 ?



20.00 Uhr Herr Fezilein


-_-


----------



## knoflok (27. Januar 2006)

wer kommt denn noch so alles von den damen und herren heute abend? 
-froschi
-fezi
-knofi
-sküni?
-wooly?
-eLi?
nur zum Bier danach bleib ich nicht - muss noch dringenst auf nen Geburtstag ...


----------



## fez (27. Januar 2006)

die Wissenschaft rätselt noch...

ich glaube nur Bernie und Fezi


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Januar 2006)

Doch, ich komm auch!


----------



## Wooly (28. Januar 2006)

hallo Kinder,

hoffe ihr hattet gestern viel Spass, ich kam dann doch erst so um 2 Uhr morgens aus dem Studio ... next Time


----------



## eL (28. Januar 2006)

sag mal ... äffst du mich nach??


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal ... äffst du mich nach??



wer ich ... und aus welchem "Studio" bist du denn so Nachts um zwei gekommen ... die Berliner halt wieder ...


----------



## mjA (30. Januar 2006)

konnte leider auch nicht kommen, wurde kurzfristig von nem kollega eingeladen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (30. Januar 2006)

es war dermaßen voll... unglaublich.  

Wir werden den Wellnesstermin vorverlegen: entweder auf den Mittwoch (Frauentag, wir tragen dann Mösen-Perücken) oder auf den Dienstag. Das hat allerdings den Nachteil dass das Bier danach ausfällt da ja am nächsten Tag für Otto Normalverbraucher früh aufstehen angesagt ist.

Gruß frank


----------



## Flugrost (30. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> (Frauentag, wir tragen dann *****-Perücken)



DAS WILL ICH SEHEN!!!  
(rote Bärte, blaue Bärte, grüne... mal andersrum)


----------



## Froschel (30. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> (Frauentag, wir tragen dann Mösen-Perücken)
> Gruß frank



ich dachte da an diese da. Meinst du die ist ok? würde auf jeden Fall alles abdecken.










-_-


----------



## Flugrost (30. Januar 2006)

hmm, anatomisch vielleicht nicht wirklich ganz korrekt


----------



## fez (30. Januar 2006)

der afro ist nicht schlecht - könnte aber tatsächlich Probleme geben.
So ein Bart ist wohl besser:


----------



## knoflok (30. Januar 2006)

öhm fez nur so nebenbei... 

für den Frauenabend ist DER bart aber dann an der falschen Stelle.. da verdeckt der ja nixx...


----------



## Wooly (30. Januar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> für den Frauenabend ist DER bart aber dann an der falschen Stelle.. da verdeckt der ja nixx...



woher willst du das als Maschinenbauer denn wisssen ... haähh ??


----------



## fez (30. Januar 2006)

der Bart verdeckt korrekt angebracht alles - du sollst ihn ja nicht am Knie befestigen, tststs...


----------



## Froschel (30. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> der Bart verdeckt korrekt angebracht alles - du sollst ihn ja nicht am Knie befestigen, tststs...



ja genau, und am Hintern ebenfalls nicht, denn nur die allerwenigsten Frauen haben da nämlich so lange Haare.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (30. Januar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau, und am Hintern ebenfalls nicht, denn nur die allerwenigsten Frauen haben da nämlich so lange Haare.-_-



Da heißts für einige von Euch vorher kräftig hintenrum rasieren


----------



## mjA (31. Januar 2006)

lol


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2006)

Morgen, Donnerstag der 16. Februar 2006 zwischen 20.00 und 22.00: *saunieren*


----------



## mjA (15. Februar 2006)

jo wäre dabei


----------



## Froschel (16. Februar 2006)

dabei


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Februar 2006)

Ich muss heut ein bissl schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (16. Februar 2006)

seim taim seim bläis


----------



## knoflok (16. Februar 2006)

kann heute leider auch nicht. 

immer schön sauber bleiben...


----------



## mjA (16. Februar 2006)

hey tut mir leid falls ihr gewartet habt... es ist leider etwas wichtiges dazwischen gekommen..

sry, micha


----------



## Froschel (14. März 2006)

da die Schweinekälte ja nicht weichen will könnte man ja am FR nochmal ne Wellnesseinlage einschieben. 
Wegen des Streiks haben die allerdings nur bis 22 Uhr offen, sollte man sich also schon um 19 Uhr treffen.  
Von 19-22Uhr kostets nur 5 Euros.

noch jemand dabei ?


-_-


----------



## fez (14. März 2006)

ich kann leider nicht am Freitag....


----------



## eL (14. März 2006)

..... wenn noch wer mitkommt?!!
blond25 vieleicht??


----------



## knoflok (14. März 2006)

ischkannnischt


----------



## mjA (14. März 2006)

"leider" in Berlin


----------



## eL (14. März 2006)

ey alder wieso bis du dauernd in Berlin? wie machsch denn dasch?

eL

tierischneidisch


----------



## mjA (15. März 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ey alder wieso bis du dauernd in Berlin? wie machsch denn dasch?
> 
> eL
> 
> tierischneidisch



Der Unterhalt für den Learjet wurde zu intensiv. Da habsch mir nen Zug gekauft. Kostet aber auch noch ordenlich, so dass ich gezwungen bin max. alle 3 Wochen zu Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

